# Will they strike Iran



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You could have knocked me over with a feather when I read that Saudi Arabia would stand down it's air defense to let Israel use it's air space to attack Iranian nuclear sites. Perhaps they know that like Iraq Iran may attack it's close neighbors first. This is something to watch very close. No doubt Obama will scold Saudi Arabia.



> Saudi Arabia has conducted tests to stand down its air defences to enable Israeli jets to make a bombing raid on Iran's nuclear facilities, The Times can reveal.
> 
> In the week that the UN Security Council imposed a new round of sanctions on Tehran, defence sources in the Gulf say that Riyadh has agreed to allow Israel to use a narrow corridor of its airspace in the north of the country to shorten the distance for a bombing run on Iran.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Plainsman,
I think the Arabs are more worried about Iran than we are.
Jim


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

let's see the Muslim Obummer spin this one!,,,,,,,,,,remember, he said himself, when things get tough, he will stand by the Muslims........imagine a jihadist as our Prez! uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

jhegg said:


> Plainsman,
> I think the Arabs are more worried about Iran than we are.
> Jim


Ya, we remember who Hussein hit first. Saddam Hussein, not Obama Hussein.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

The whole region (except Syria) is afraid of Iran. How do you think Yemen and Abu Dhabi feel about Iran?

We are getting close to it, about the only thing now is for an internal revolution which obama and pelosi would never support (Contra type CIA deal) or for OPEC to some how get after Iran. Israel took out Iraq's nukes they sure as heck can get Iran's. Netanyahu holds the cards.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

That is definitely interesting...... Shocker for sure.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Going,going,going,.....gone?And with what effect on the markets?Oil?Russia?Pakistan?India?

viewtopic.php?f=69&t=83022


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

not too mention Northern European countries are taking a closer look at their off shore drilling.

Iran is setting up for a naval conflict with Israel:http://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/news.aspx/138022


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

Red Crescent official Mojtaba Majd also claimed that more than 100,000 Iranians have signed up to board the ships, but only those with "expertise" would be accepted. Majd did not define the area of expertise required.

Thats only two or three cruise missiles! How many ships would it take to solve the Iranian problem? :huh:


----------

